# coś poważnego



## rickymut

Czy było to coś poważnego?
why does "poważnego (genitive)" not agree with the noun "coś"（nominative) it qualifies in case here?


----------



## zaffy

have no idea, looks like 'coś' requires genitive

coś ważnego
coś poważnego
coś ciężkiego
coś pięknego


----------



## rickymut

i've got it. what should i do is to keep it in mind, it's the idiomatic expression. co, coś and nic are treated as this. thanks.


----------



## zaffy

and remember that 'coś' is followed by 'co', not by 'który' like in English


----------



## rickymut

i will, i asked one question related it several days ago. thanks for reminding.


----------



## gvergara

Hi,


zaffy said:


> have no idea, looks like 'coś' requires genitive


If I have understood this correctly, the declension of _coś _+ Adjective would be as follows:



​​mianownikCoś now*ego* jest…dopełniaczUczę sie czego nowegocelownikdzięki czemu nowemubiernikChcę coś now*ego*narzędnikz czymś nowymmiejscowniko czymś nowym


That is to say, _coś is _followed by an adjective declined in the corresponding case, except for the nominative and accusative cases, which are followed by the _ego form of the adjective, is this correct?



zaffy said:


> and remember that 'coś' is followed by 'co', not by 'który' like in English


(Correct) examples being... ?

_Daj mi coś, *co *jest piękne/, *czego *już nie potrzebujesz, etc.
Potrzebuję czegoś, *co *masz._

Thanks in advance,

G.


----------



## Drakonica

You've mixed declension of
- coś - something
- co - what

coś – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny
co – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny

*coś:*


mianownikCoś nowego jest…dopełniaczUczę się czegoś nowegocelownikDzięki czemuś nowemubiernikChcę coś nowegonarzędnikz czymś nowymmiejscowniko czymś nowym


*co:*


mianownikCo nowego jest…?dopełniaczCzego nowego się uczysz?celownikCzemu nowemu się przyglądasz?biernikCo nowego chcesz?narzędnikZ czym nowym się męczysz?miejscownikO czym nowym myślisz?


----------



## gvergara

Drakonica said:


> You've mixed declension of
> - coś - something
> - co - what


You are right, dear Drakonica, thank you very much as usual.



gvergara said:


> _Daj mi coś, *co *jest piękne/, *czego *już nie potrzebujesz, etc.
> Potrzebuję czegoś, *co *masz._


And would these be correct?


----------



## Drakonica

gvergara said:


> You are right, dear Drakonica, thank you very much as usual.
> 
> 
> And would these be correct?


Yes, they are.

And I made a correction to my table of "co":


miejscownikO czym nowym myślisz?


----------



## gvergara

Hi again,


Drakonica said:


> *coś:*
> 
> 
> mianownikCoś nowego jest…dopełniaczUczę się czegoś nowegocelownikDzięki czemuś nowemubiernikChcę coś nowegonarzędnikz czymś nowymmiejscowniko czymś nowym
> 
> 
> *co:*
> 
> 
> mianownikCo nowego jest…?dopełniaczCzego nowego się uczysz?celownikCzemu nowemu się przyglądasz?biernikCo nowego chcesz?narzędnikZ czym nowym się męczysz?miejscownikO czym nowym myślisz?


In previous messages, Drakonica kindly confirmed that adjectives following the indefinite pronoun _coś (nominative and accusative) _are followed by genitive forms, and that they are otherwise declined "normally", as can be seen above.

I wonder if this also applies to the indefinite pronoun _nic. _I am kind of confused, as negative pronouns call for a negative particle (usually _nie_), which in turn calls for the genitive case. Would these sentences be correct?

*nic:*


mianownikNic *nowego* nie jest potrzebne.dopełniaczNie uczę się niczego nowego.celownikNie potrzebuje niczemu nowemu.biernikNie pytał o nic *nowego*.


Again, I assume that in all cases other than nominative and accusative the adjectives following the corresponding form of _nic _are declined "normally". Could you please help me clarify this? Thanks in advance.

G.


----------



## zaffy

gvergara said:


> mianownikNic *nowego* nie jest potrzebne.   dopełniaczNie uczę się niczego nowego. celownikNie potrzebuje niczemu nowemu.  niczego nowegobiernikNie pytał o nic *nowego*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Celownik: niczemu nowemu, for example Nie dziwię się niczemu nowemu. (I am not surprised by anything new). But Nie potrzebuję niczego nowego  (dopełniacz).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ben Jamin said:


> Celownik: niczemu nowemu, for example Nie dziwię się niczemu nowemu. (I am not surprised by anything new). But Nie potrzebuję niczego nowego  (dopełniacz).


----------

